# 7/23 hrbt



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

fished the HRBT yesteday from 630 am till 1pm. it was hot! it was myself and two buddies one who just got him a new big game and was bugging me to take it out. we fished the whole bridge and a couple holes we have stumbled upon around it and between the 3 of us caught around 50 croaker, a dozen flounder, a few spot, a nice sea mullet, puffer fish, typical toad fish and this weird shinny thing that looks like a eel. overall a good day on the water, all fish were caught on jigs, one buddy used the fish bite 3 inch paddle tails and did really good on them, catching about 30 of the croaker on them. heres a few pics with the new underwater camera. :fishing:


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

weird shiney thing = ribbonfish


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

nice pics Tripp! you really should get your buddies to where a PFD !


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

tripp,
where are you putting in?
I've been looking for a good place to use to get to HRBT.
thx,
nw


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

news_watch said:


> tripp,
> where are you putting in?
> I've been looking for a good place to use to get to HRBT.
> thx,
> nw


Put in at the willy bee boat wamp and paddle awound. not willy far.


----------



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

:fishing:i told them when they caught it that it was a ribbonfish, wasnt sure since i have never seen one before. 

Bait, i try to tell them but they are hardheaded. I dont wear mine like i should lately either. 

willoughby is where we put out for the HRBT, make a 20-30 minute paddle to get to the bridge. a couple decent places to fish on the way in and out also which makes the paddle a little easier. :fishing:


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Great pix, Tripp! I might join ya'll someday.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

tripp said:


> :fishing:i told them when they caught it that it was a ribbonfish, wasnt sure since i have never seen one before.
> 
> Bait, i try to tell them but they are hardheaded. I dont wear mine like i should lately either.
> 
> willoughby is where we put out for the HRBT, make a 20-30 minute paddle to get to the bridge. a couple decent places to fish on the way in and out also which makes the paddle a little easier. :fishing:


hard heads tend to sink faster  It is tough to put on a jacket in this heat . but you should lead by example. besides, I believe that its a law.

Interesting ribbonfish btw... don't get to see many


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Great report! Your better than me... I don't think that I could handle that heat out there today! LOL. And keep them jackets on!  LOL

MYT


----------



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

it was hot out there, looks like monday its suppose to be 89 so we are planning another trip then.

from my understanding you are suppose to have the jacket on board with you, most the time i sit on mine when i am not wearing it, plus the current wasnt running and it was pretty calm out there. I always put it on when the currents moving or starts to get rough. it is way to hot to wear it all the time.:fishing:


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

uncdub13 said:


> weird shiney thing = ribbonfish


Ribbonfish are normally from very deep waters, believe he caught a cutlassfish. :fishing:Greg


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Not trying to preach on the PFD thing or anything, but it is a law that it's worn at all times in a kayak.

As for the ribbon fish, I recently stumbled on a TON of them blitzing baitfish around the Mercury Blvd bridge leading to Fort Monroe. I don't think they're really good for much, but are a blast to catch. Tie on a stringsilver and cast into the bait pods. I caught 8 of them in a half hour two weeks ago. Fun stuff.


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

c.story said:


> Not trying to preach on the PFD thing or anything, but it is a law that it's worn at all times in a kayak.


Where is it the law it must be worn at all times on a kayak? cause I aint seen that no where and been stopped by game and fish and had my PFD stashed in the front hatch of my yak on a lake and they said nothin bout it and I know its a law to have it readily accessable. Not really callin you out on this just show me where the law states that please


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

I asked the Coast Guard guys at a boat show I was at and that's what they told me.

As far as I'm concerned, it should be the decision of the user. I know I always wear mine, but in general I'm a worrier. I could very well be wrong, it's just what I was told.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I dont believe that Va has it as a law, some states do... I know maryland is one for canoes and kayaks. I think that the Coast Guard has it as a law in their jurisdiction as well. When I used to fish Cape Cod their law had a period during the summer when wearing wasnt required in the shallow bays (salt ponds). So its best to wear one... even the inflatables... but every state has differences.

:fishing:


----------

